# Foil Practice



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

My daughters showed some of their friends the key fobs I made for them and I got several requests to make more, so I took time to make a few and practice some foiling. I really don't like making these smaller size baits, but it was good practice. I have been preoccupied the last few weeks with a family emergency but I managed to make four key fobs for my daughter's friends. I can't wait to get back to making some fish catchers and want to re-create the pink/purple one for some eyes...it is my favorite. The blue/orange painted one still needs a final clear coat, but I thought I would include it in the picture. Check them out.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

my little neice wants a few of those. she requested that they have a few more screweyes and a diving lip.


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Very nice, I need to make sure that my kids dont see this post, Im busy enough now!


----------

